
Most of us are Polaroid investors - tracecohen
https://medium.com/@trace_cohen/most-of-us-are-polaroid-investors-b01db5a79769
======
qubex
Misleading title: it isn't about the Polaroid (POHC) but rather about relying
on regular (sometimes relatively infrequent) ’snapshots’ of a firm's
performance.

